# Decent paint shop in the NW?



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi people,

Can anyone recommend a decent bodywork/paint shop in the NW? Preferably in the Stockport or Manchester area.

I need a few rust bubbles sorted and blown over on the wheel arches of my CLK55.

Looking for value for money and a decent job!

Can anybody point me in the right direction?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi mate, this is something I can sort out for you - I'm based in Altrincham. Please drop me a PM with your contact details in and I'll give you a call.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Magic Detail said:


> Hi mate, this is something I can sort out for you - I'm based in Altrincham. Please drop me a PM with your contact details in and I'll give you a call.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


PM on its way!

EDIT: You might have a few PM's off me saying the same thing. My 'sent items' keeps showing empty to I kept trying to send. Soz. On the other hand if you haven't received a PM off me, just send me one with your contact details. Cheers bud


----------

